# reseeding abused pasture



## cuttman (Apr 21, 2010)

I need help on what I need to do to reseed a pasture that hasn't had anything done for years. I live in SE Indiana and raise beef cattle. Its a baron property with weeds basically on it. Thanks in advance.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

sounds like a common problem for us hoosiers. Doing the same up north of you. I had a couple different pastures I worked over this year. On one there was some grass, but a problem with thistles and white top in places. Spayed them with some 24D and a pasture spray from Tractor Supply, Took care of the weeds, I used a harrow to tear up some dirt and broadcast some tall fescue, red clover, rye, OG mixed together. It rained a lot this spring so it took off well before I got to it in the rotation later on in the summer for the cows. Was going to reseed, but it was so darned dry I put it off...may frost seed over it in the early spring. The harrow has been a good friend in seeding it. Going to do something similar to the other pasture next year. You know I had to cut down small trees, dig out multiflora rose, etc...even used four goats to clean some of the browse up. More fun than I cared to have, but hard to find pasture to rent. Good Luck.


----------



## Waldershrek (Sep 13, 2010)

You guys ever disc and roll a pasture that is really tore up?


----------



## UpNorth (Jun 15, 2009)

If all that's out there is weeds and there's going to be beef on it till it up and seed in some high yields varieties of orchardgrass and tall fescue (endophyte free) (5-10 lbs/ac of each). If you want to put in a legume every year or two frost seed 2-4 lb/ac of red clover, other I would plant 4 lb/ac of higher yielding white clover (like Kopu 2) or 3-5 lbs/ac of kura clover. What ever legume you go with make sure it has the correct inncolum (especially if you go with kura clover), preferrably already on the seed.


----------

